
Wirecard says $2.1B cash is missing - hhs
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/18/wirecard-shares-plummet-as-payments-firm-postpones-annual-report.html
======
kjaftaedi
If anyone else is curious about the earlier Financial Times reports mentioned
in the article: (if these are paywalled, just google the titles)

May 2019 - What are the Wirecard allegations?

[https://www.ft.com/content/12d751e8-6c0c-11e9-80c7-60ee53e66...](https://www.ft.com/content/12d751e8-6c0c-11e9-80c7-60ee53e6681d)

Oct 2019 - Wirecard’s suspect accounting practices revealed

[https://www.ft.com/content/19c6be2a-ee67-11e9-bfa4-b25f11f42...](https://www.ft.com/content/19c6be2a-ee67-11e9-bfa4-b25f11f42901)

------
jlam
To mention only Wirecard misses a wider scandal and the “massive hack-for-
hire“ India-based operation BellTrox with hundreds of clients, as documented
by CitizenLab.

[https://citizenlab.ca/2020/06/dark-basin-uncovering-a-
massiv...](https://citizenlab.ca/2020/06/dark-basin-uncovering-a-massive-hack-
for-hire-operation/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23466119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23466119)

------
throw_away
Recent Invisibilia podcast where wirecard sends goons to terrorize a short-
seller:
[https://www.npr.org/transcripts/868001948](https://www.npr.org/transcripts/868001948)

~~~
RandomBacon
Warning: trying to read the transcript instead of listening is very
frustrating. Tons of words; little content.

------
LargoLasskhyfv
Peanuts!

